# Two-handle faucet suddenly reversed hot and cold



## MasterOfNone101 (Sep 11, 2013)

The hot and cold water have suddenly reversed in my bathroom sink-- it has a two-handle faucet. If I let the water run long enough, it eventually goes back to the way it should be, but I've lived here for nearly 20 years and never had this problem before.

Right now it's merely a minor annoyance, but I'm wondering whether it could be a sign that a more serious problem is developing. I own this home and am retired with a fairly modest income, so I'm always looking for ways to save money. Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This actually sounds like 'cross over' ---which can occur when there is a problem with a single handle fixture----what kind of shower mixer is in that bathroom?

Have you had any plumbing work done lately any where else in the house?

A water heater that is running to hot or has other issues can also cause this problem--


----------



## MasterOfNone101 (Sep 11, 2013)

There are no single-handle fixtures in my home, and I haven't done any plumbing work for several years. But your comment about the water heater sounds like a possibility. It was installed about 15 years ago and for the last many months it has made those noisy, "water boiling" sounds. 

We have very hard water and I've read that those noises mean hard water deposits are probably building up on the bottom of the tank, but I haven't been sure what to do about it. 

The water heater closet is located right next to the bathroom (where I'm having the hot/cold water problem). In times past I've had to remove the screen from the bathroom faucet and clean it because little pieces of hard water deposits were clogging it, but that hasn't happened in a long time.

Do I need to call my appliance repair guy to check my water heater? Could that actually be the cause of the hot/cold water reversal in the bathroom sink?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've dealt with the same situation you have in relation to hard water but not the hot/cold problem you have described. 

Being your heater is 15 years old in a hard water environment I'd say it has exceeded its life expectancy by 5 years or more and I wouldn't be surprised if the TP safety valve is not operational now. 

I've always been a DIY type and have changed plenty of heaters so being in shoes similar to yours I hired a qualified younger licensed plumber to change the last one. Of all the bad reviews we read I can say I'm proud to have this young conscientious fellow doing a job for me. I felt good about putting back into the economy some of the money I've earned over the years by the DIY method when I was younger and raising a family.

Here is hoping your luck with the heater and or water problem is as good as mine or better.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go into the utility room and put your hand on the cold water feed line for the water heater----if it's hot--there is your problem---the water heater is not functioning right.

All that lime in the bottom of the tank can cause steam to be created and actually boil below the build up---in some instances the thermostat will not work properly because the sensor rod is insulated by the lime.

Better get a new heater soon----the next thing that will happen is the temperature/pressure valve will start blowing off----


----------



## MasterOfNone101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, what a great suggestion! I didn't know that about water heaters. I checked the cold water supply line just now and it felt cool, so I guess I'm okay in that regard. I AM going to get my appliance guy in to check it for me though and see if I need a new one. (I've used him for years and can trust him not to tell me I need one if I don't.) 

I still haven't solved my bathroom hot/cold dilemma, but since it's merely annoying (so far) I guess I'll try not to worry too much about it. 

I'd still welcome more suggestions though. Thanks so much to all who've replied!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For safety sake, at minimum have your appliance guy check the TP valve.


----------



## MasterOfNone101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the TP valve?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry about that. It's a relief valve that operates via too much temperature or pressure.

Google TP valve and there are several examples and descriptions.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

TP valve is on the side of the tank---with a tube that drains to the floor--with a small lever/handle ----your machine is old--do not play with the valve--once opened it my not close completely at that age---


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check your clothes washer. The washers valves can go bad, and leak hot water into the cold, or vice versa.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

check the way the water is run, i have a similar problem in my place hot is cold for a few mins till its made it from the tank to the outlet, and cold is hot till it has flushed the line as well. my pipes are ran in a poorly insulated attic space.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You said the water is reversed- does that mean you have cold water out the hot or are both hot.

We've had a couple posters here that had hot out the cold. Turned out that their pipes were located in the attic. The high heat of summer was actually heating the cold lines.
Could this apply in any way to you?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum. Watch out for spell check


----------



## MasterOfNone101 (Sep 11, 2013)

First, thank you for the explanation of what a TP valve is-- now I know!

And to the others, thank you as well. Those are all plausible explanations for the problem, except that I've lived here almost 20 years and never had the problem before. So the location of the pipes and the hot/cold air temps probably wouldn't suddenly cause problems. 

And my washing machine isn't on this property, so that doesn't enter into the equation. 

But I'm amazed at the number of responses I've had here-- MANY more than on most forums! This is my first posting on this one and I think you're all wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is a nice place----thank you.--Mike----


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just because you have lived there doesn't mean the insulation hasn't finally settled far enough to expose the pipes. Or some critter hasn't decided to use the pipes as a high way and moved the insulation off. Just some things to think about


----------

